# Epson Stylus C40UX power and error lights flashing



## Ychiu21 (Nov 18, 2004)

I have an epson stylus C40UX printer that will not print. The power light and error light are both flashing. I've contacted epson and they told me to try disconnecting the usb cable but both light still flash. Anyone know the problem? thanks.


----------



## shokas (Feb 3, 2005)

*Uggghhh!!*

My printer started doing the same thing too (it figures, I just bought some new replacement ink cartridges, in case i need them). Does anyone have a solution to this problem? Both lights are flashing and the printer won't do anything else.


Thanks,
Kevin.


----------



## ksteiger (Oct 3, 2004)

Are the cartridges seated properly, and did you remove the protective tape? Try reinstalling the cartridges, and check to see if there is paper lodged somewhere -- even a tiny piece in the right place will cause an error condition. Also, make sure you have paper loaded in the input tray.


----------



## andrewhay (Feb 7, 2005)

Ychiu21 said:


> I have an epson stylus C40UX printer that will not print. The power light and error light are both flashing. I've contacted epson and they told me to try disconnecting the usb cable but both light still flash. Anyone know the problem? thanks.


----------



## ksteiger (Oct 3, 2004)

And your point is...???


----------



## shokas (Feb 3, 2005)

*Fixed The Printer*

I found this Epson utility program at http://www.ssclg.com/epsone.shtml.
I did a soft reset of the printer, and it's working again (no more flashing lights). This might save some people out there from having to send it to get repaired. You can also reset ink level counters and other things.




Kevin.


----------



## ksteiger (Oct 3, 2004)

Excellent...I didn't know it existed. Thanks for the tip!


----------

